# How to proceed



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry but I am just ranting... So I go yesterday to take my 11 years old daughter to get her 2nd shot for HPV to the same Drs. office that she is being going to since the day she is being born, and this new nurse at the clinic, says that my daughter needs a pregnancy test before we can do the shot, excuse me?. I told her that she is only 11 does not have her period yet, and that was not an issue for her, to please call the doctor (the dr. is aware of her sexual abuse issues, but I am not sure if he made a note on her file). So the nurse got very upset and told me that she could not give her the shot unless they do the pregnancy test. My little one, already traumatize for SA was looking at me like is this woman retarded, stupid or what? 

I was so frustate it, finally she went and ask and was told that I had to sign a form since she does not have her period yet. I wonder when this rule came out, when my oldest daughter took the HPV shots last year (she was 15), they never asked her to take this test (and at her age would have make more sense), I just don't understand what was this nurse thinking. I was in a rush yesterday, since we had therapy right after that, but I will call the doctor's office today and complain she was so not tactful that my poor baby had nightmares last night and asked me why this nurse was so stupid, "can't she see I am just 11, don't have my period and will not be that stupid or what happen to me could cause me to be pregnant?", she was not rape but the issue is still too raw and this nurse did not help matters. 

Does anybody knows if this is really a rule? at what age should they start this rule? I think she should have been more tactful, look in her chart and use some of her brain to realize that an 11 year old would not be pregnant. I know it has happen before, 11 and 12 yo pregnacies are not unheard of, but still I think she should have ask if she had started her period, before telling us that she had to had a pregnancy test before we could proceed.

Sorry for the rant but it was so upsetting that this untactful nurse, new to us, will make an statement like that without having all the facts straight. I will ask the doctor to make some note in her chart regarding her abuse so the nurses will know and learn to be a little bit more caring next time. 

Bella


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

why dont you pull up the vaccines literature as that will tell you. Get the name of the EXACT vaccine and who makes it and run it through google, all your answers will be answered by reading the manufacturers instructions.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont know anything about P tests or 11 yo girls but, mabye that particular drug is potentially dangerous ,if given to a pregnant girl, and mabye it is mandated by the doctors MP insurance to P test any female over 11. Im sure there are 11yo girls out there that could potential be menstruating, or even pregnant, w/out their parents knowing. I know it seems inappropriate to give a P test to an 11 yo, but I dont really see any harm in it either.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for your replies, but my complain was of the TACT in which it was ask not because of the test been ask to be done, I know there are 11 years old out there that can get pregnant, I know the rules, but my 15 years old had the vaccine last year, she goes to a different Pediatrics Office, and they never required her to have the test done, and at her age should have been required more, thye asked her if she was sexually active right now, when she said not, they took her word and mine for it and gave her all shots without a fuss. 

I am not upset at the test requirement I was upset at the way the nurse say it, she had no tact when talking to me or my 11 years old daughter, she should learn how to phrase questions when talking to kids. Also they required the test to a 9 years old that was there at the same time that we were, and that nurse had a little bit more tact when asked for it. She could have ask for a urine sample without mentioning the reason way, specially in front of the kids, or asked if she has had her period yet and then take it from there, not make the scene that she made.

My D was not rape, and her doctor was not involved on the investigation, he is aware of it, and made a note on file, the nurse did not read the note, or did she care for the chart, she kept the chart close and had the vaccine sheet on the outside of the folder.

I talked to the doctor and says that he was the one to tell the nurse, to just give me the form to sign, but was not aware that my DD was the child involved, had he known that he would have handle it different. He apologized and says that they will give training to the nurse, to learn how to talk to little kids, since that particular question should not be ask the way it was phrase to us, to any little girl for that fact. But, in the case of my D should have been handled even more tactful that with the other ones. My poor D tought that she need it the test because of what had happen to her and cried and had nightmares because of it.


----------

